# Sweetgum Bowl



## JonLanier (Jun 29, 2021)

Sweetgum
5.5" x 2.25"
Friction Polish

Bought 16 Bowl Blanks from gvwp 8 years ago here on this site... and I'm finally getting to them. LOL

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 29, 2021)

Nice, how did it turn after sitting for 8 years?


----------



## JonLanier (Jun 29, 2021)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice, how did it turn after sitting for 8 years?


I've never turned sweetgum before, so I don't know how to compare it. But I like it... a little hard... had to do some extra sharpening during this round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 29, 2021)

That turned out very nice! How many coats of polish did you use?


----------



## JonLanier (Jun 29, 2021)

Barb said:


> That turned out very nice! How many coats of polish did you use?


I have no idea. I had two new things for me on this turn. I used a 40/40 bowl gouge grind and I've never used the BLO/Shellac/DNA mixture for a finish before. So, I put some on... let it set... put some on... let it set. Kept it up till I liked the outcome... but I've no idea how many times I did it.


----------



## Barb (Jun 29, 2021)

JonLanier said:


> I have no idea. I had two new things for me on this turn. I used a 40/40 bowl gouge grind and I've never used the BLO/Shellac/DNA mixture for a finish before. So, I put some on... let it set... put some on... let it set. Kept it up till I liked the outcome... but I've no idea how many times I did it.


Nice! So a bunch of shine juice applications. That's usually how I count them too. :) I haven't used it in awhile though. I really like how yours came out.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 29, 2021)

Nice looking bowl!


----------



## trc65 (Jun 29, 2021)

Pretty little bowl! I like the finish.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 30, 2021)

Beautiful, for sure! Sure wish GVWP was still active on WB! He had some terrific wood for sale! Chuck


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 30, 2021)

Sweet little bowl.


----------



## Albert Kiebert (Jun 30, 2021)

Nice ! One down, 15 to go, hope you don't take 8 years between each one

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JonLanier (Jul 1, 2021)

Barb said:


> That turned out very nice! How many coats of polish did you use?


I turned this Granadillo today. I counted the applications this time. I did ten (10) of them. I liked it at seven...but thought I'd go all the way to ten.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 2, 2021)

Gorgeous bowl! Exquisite finish! Chuck


----------

